
Pentagon Bans Fitness and GPS Trackers for Deployed Personnel - parvenu74
https://www.npr.org/2018/08/07/636274330/pentagon-bans-fitness-and-gps-trackers-for-deployed-personnel
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17702119](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17702119)

